# 4-27 Updated Garden Pics (Lookin Good)



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Got out first Tomato today. Squash/Zucchini starting to produce a little last week . Green beans, corn, peas taking shape nicely. Getting plenty of rain today just hopefully no hail happens! Let me know what yall think.
thanks


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Garden looks great, wish I had one!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Your garden looks very good indeed..nice job


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I feel healthier just looking at the pics.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks so healthy. 
What do you do to keep weeds out of the garden like that? do you pull them out daily?


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks guys. A ho and a tiller. Won't be able to use the tiller as much when next to tomatoes bc of roots. We put a few watermelons down last week but we had to replant a few today. Didn't get as much rain as we hoped last week i guess cause it was dry around them. We hooked new lines to water them specifically now though.


----------



## mark9199 (Nov 16, 2007)

Great looking garden! Very impressive.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great Nick. What varieties of tomatoes, peppers, beans, etc, are you growing?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Its been a great year to put some seeds in the ground. Very nice looking garden.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

that garden would feed a small army


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking great. Where are you located getting warm enough weather to grow like that?


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

very nice....makes me wish i had more land


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. Looks like you would need another foot or two on that fence where I live to keep the dern deer from eating it to the ground. Looks great.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

That is one beautiful garden!


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Its in Simonton. First yr doing it out there and the dirt is more of a sandy/dirt mixture. So far the rain and weather has helped out a lot. And no deer out here at all but we do have armadillos burying their nose around a few plants.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Garden looks good Nick tell your DAD good job.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

HuntNFishNick said:


> Its in Simonton. First yr doing it out there and the dirt is more of a sandy/dirt mixture. So far the rain and weather has helped out a lot. And no deer out here at all but we do have armadillos burying their nose around a few plants.


I was going to ask if you were in the Brazos River bottoms after I saw your pictures. Noticed the reddish soil and I have the same type soil in Fulshear. Best soil ever. **** DILLOS !!!!!!!


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks yall. Pics will come but they ran out of daylight tonight and had 2 totes of green beans and still have another row and half to go. Gonna start to see the fruits of our labor real quick!


----------

